# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  promotionsfrderung

## helicobacter

hi zusammen,

meine freundin fngt demnchst in ZM an zu promovieren & wir sind am google-abgrasen was frderungen angeht. 
hat jemand von euch tips wo/ wie an wen man sich wenden kann, speziell berlin??

gre

heli

----------

